# LAPD Tests the Jindo



## Lou Castle (Apr 4, 2006)

Jindo dogs selected for LAPD canine units 



> The doors are opening for Jindo, South Korea’s indigenous top breed of dogs, to be used in the canine units of the Los Angeles Police Department (LAPD), Korea’s Jindo Dog Promotion and Innovation Agency said, Thursday.
> 
> The LAPD will dispatch two canine trainers to Jindo County of South Jeolla Province to screen dozens of Jindos to pick four candidate dogs aged less than three months to go to the U.S. for training.
> 
> ...


Korean Jindo Dogs Drafted by LAPD 



> The LAPD have sent two canine trainers to Jindo County of South Jeolla Province to evaluate dozens of Jindo dogs for use in their unit.
> 
> This cute hunting dog is well-known for its intelligence, bravery, jumping capability and speed. They are also characterised by their overturned tail and distinctive white or brown fur. Originating on Jindo Island in South Korea, the Jindo dogs are especially well-known for their fierce loyalty. They are designated as South Korea’s 53rd national treasure.


LAPD Considering Korean Dogs For K-9 Units: Two Cops Travelling To Asia To Check Them Out  



> Is the Korean Jindo headed to the LAPD?
> With the economy as bad as it, it's more important than ever that our tax dollars go to buying American. Well, our friends over at the LAPD didn't seem to get that memo. They use the Austrian Glock pistol (not to mention the Italian Beretta), and some of the those beach-bum cops in Venice even drive Toyota 4x4 pickups (dude).
> 
> And now the department is considering using Korean dogs for its K-9 units! This is just Kim Jong-illness. What gives? Aren't good ole' fashioned American (er, German) shepherds good enough for L.A.'s finest?


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

Lou

Was this supposed to be a reply to another topic?
You're repeating previosly posted information and quoting udentified people. I'm confused as to the purpose of the post?


----------



## Lou Castle (Apr 4, 2006)

I didn't see the previous post on this topic. For some reason it didn't pop up when I did a search for "Jindo." 

Did you mean _"u*n*identified people?"_ The quotations are from the links I supplied and they are news stories from various sources. 

Looks like it was "Old News." Mea Culpa. I'll go to the corner now.


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

Lou Castle said:


> I didn't see the previous post on this topic. For some reason it didn't pop up when I did a search for "Jindo."
> 
> Did you mean _"u*n*identified people?"_ The quotations are from the links I supplied and they are news stories from various sources.
> 
> Looks like it was "Old News." Mea Culpa. I'll go to the corner now.


Lou,

I was wondering if the WDF had a spell checker?
I'm glad you've "identified" yourself 
Do you still have contacts with the LAPD where you could see these jindos in person?


----------



## Lou Castle (Apr 4, 2006)

Thomas Barriano said:


> Do you still have contacts with the LAPD where you could see these jindos in person?


Yes. I may see them during their training (if they bring any back) and for sure, if they work out.


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

Lou Castle said:


> Yes. I may see them during their training (if they bring any back) and for sure, if they work out.


It would be interesting to know the results, either way. I hope you keep us updates when possible.

DFrost


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

Lou Castle said:


> Yes. I may see them during their training (if they bring any back) and for sure, if they work out.


I understood they were definitely bringing back two donated Jindos for evaluation? If they work out and are cheaper then
Euro imports we may see a trend. Of course it would be nice if we could get enough dogs from here in the US of A, but that's another topic


----------



## Meng Xiong (Jan 21, 2009)

They look cute.


----------



## Bart Karmich (Jul 16, 2010)

Are they detection or patrol prospects? They're a 50 pound spitz. I can't see it working out for patrol.


----------



## Candy Eggert (Oct 28, 2008)

David Frost said:


> It would be interesting to know the results, either way. I hope you keep us updates when possible.
> 
> DFrost


Ditto. Should be very interesting, indeed. I don't see them working out for dual purpose (maybe not even single purpose) but could be surprising. I like surprises ;-)

@ Lou. Sorry I posted a link a couple weeks ago "Things that make you go...hmmmm!" Not very helpful for the search function. My bad! Thanks for posting more details!


----------

